

Ask HN: Minimum requirements (mainly legal) for accepting payments as a startup - tfb

Hey folks!<p>I realize content aggregators probably aren't the best place to ask for legal advice, but I can't afford a lawyer at the moment and researching this information on the web yields a pretty wide variety of verbose results.  So what better place to ask than here among people with years of experience doing exactly what I'm trying to do?<p>The thread title should cover most of it, but more specifically, I'll be providing SaaS and operating out of my own home for the time being.  What is the bare minimum that I can do to start receiving monthly payments from my customers and not worry about the IRS or whoever breathing down my neck?  I have a feeling setting up an LLC or possibly incorporating up front is probably the best move to make, tax-wise; but if I can wait a little while (a few months maybe) to go to that extent, can I do that and still legally receive monthly payments until then through Stripe or something?
======
ISeemToBeAVerb
Yes, you can legally receive money without incorporating. The only requirement
for setting up basic payments is a valid bank account.

------
smartwater
Who's a content aggregator?

